# Ferry ticket prices - online as against buying at the port.



## davidod (May 28, 2005)

Hi Folks.
I am putting together the first tentative plans for a trip to Lake Constance and the surrounds in early September.

I am hoping to be able to get about three weeks, but for the return I would like to leave the choice of both ferry port and travel date until actually heading home.

As we will be traveling from Ireland we will probably use the Dublin/Hollyhead route and then Hull to Zebrugge 

The real question is if anyone has experience of what price differences are likely to be by buying the return tickets at the ferry port as against buying them online before traveling?

Any other general info that anyone may would be very much appreciated.

Thanks to all.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Bumpety bump   

Seriously, whenever I have tried to change my ticket at the port, it was going to cost more than the original return price!!!!
Not exactly like your situation - however, I guess it would be more expensive than online.....

A while back (years?) there used to be a culture of 'last minute.com' where if you bought at the last minute you could get a good deal.......these days it seems it is totally the other way around. :? :? 

What happened???
Carl


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Depends on time of year/day/night.
availability of space and competition.
From Hull there is no competition


Dave P


----------



## davidod (May 28, 2005)

Thanks folks - much I might expect alright. The point about Hull is valid - might look at that one.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

The other point about Hull - Zeebrugge is that it will be far more expensive than Dover - Calais/Dunkerque/Boulogne and whilst the distance from Holyhead to Hull is no doubt shorter than Holyhead to Dover it is not significant enough to save you a massive amount of cost in diesel.

JohnW


----------

